# Vancouver Meetup



## JeromeMorrow (May 14, 2008)

Not sure how many people here are located in or around Vancouver but I'd love to organize a meetup. Vancouver is a beautiful and big place to explore and it would be all the more enjoyable with other TPF members.
If your interested post here and post ideas; when and where.
I'm free anytime and can get to anywhere within a 30 mile radius of central Vancouver. I'd really be into some urban exploration of the more decrepit and industrial parts of town.


----------



## photonuts (Jul 2, 2009)

I live in Richmond and I am free on every tuesday and wednesday (day off) If you don't mind to shoot with some newbie... I am good to go anywhere


----------



## musicaleCA (Jul 2, 2009)

We talking East Hastings? Or somewhere else? (Whatever, I'm game for those areas of town as long as I'm part of a group. I dare not walk down E Hastings toting my camera and lenses. >.< )

And if you're into this kind of thing, there's a Flickr Meetup Group for Vancouver too.

I'm down for just about any time, as long as I can get there by transit. (I'm in the Point Grey, Kits area of town.)


----------

